
Wyden to Introduce Bill to Prohibit Warrantless Phone Searches at Border - awqrre
https://www.onthewire.io/wyden-to-introduce-bill-to-prohibit-warrantless-phone-searches-at-border/
======
sneak
I need to read the text. US citizens already do not need to unlock devices to
be permitted entry (although of course the agents will lie and say that you
do), so hopefully this is for non-citizens that visit.

US CBP has already ruined one vacation of ours (my partner is Canadian) due to
her unwillingness to unlock her phone at a US border crossing (this was months
before Trump, and she was only singled out because she was traveling with me).

Here's hoping for some common sense.

~~~
rurban
Is she blocked from future US visits for 10 years?

I heard rumors that this will happen, if you refuse and they send you back.

~~~
sneak
We haven't tried yet.

------
owly
Magnificent. This is not a partisan issue. This is a privacy issue.

~~~
vinay427
Don't worry. It will be made partisan because of some perceived threat of
terrorism, national security, leaks, etc. that supposedly merits policies of
questionable constitutionality.

